# Antique tractor show, Fredericksburg, TX June 10-12, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antique tractors, tractor pulls, a working blacksmith shop and good food. Here is a link:

http://tex-fest.com/a-t-show.html


----------

